# Touchpad on notebook Samsung NC10 is playing with me

## zeronull

Hey there, all! So, my touchpad is not recognized by kernel some times (can't see even with lspci), but some time it is. I do nothing, just reboot notebook, and here it is everything works fine. I got modules in kernel for synaptics, got everything in xorg.conf for it. BTW in Windows it works great. So, what i have to do?[/post]

----------

## desultory

Moved from Dustbin to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

